# Erstellung eines Histogrammes



## blade (17. Dez 2010)

Hallo, ich habe hier iene Aufgabe and er ich gerade etwas hänge.

Ich habe ein zweidimmentionales Array mit den Werten:

{{22, 33, 32, 32}
{45, 33, 45, 44}
{11, 21, 22, 32} 
{56, 77, 22, 32}}

Die Aufgabenstellung:
Entwickeln sie ein Programm, welches für die obige Struktur das Histogramm ermittelt und alle von Null verschiedenen Auftrittshäufigkeiten mit den dazugehörigen Farbwerten in Form einer tabellarischen Auflistung ausgibt.

Ich verstehe das so, das die ausgabe wiefolgt aussehen soll:
Sehe ich das so richtig?

11 21 22 32 33 44 45 56 77
--------------------------------
 1     1     3     4     1     1    2     1    1

Die unteren Werde sollen eigentlich direkt unter den oberen stehen und die häufigkeit der einzelnen Zahl anzeigen.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Dez 2010)

Histogramm ? Wikipedia


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2010)

zwei verschachtelte schleifen, die häuffigkeit würde ich in einem array zählen, da der max wert ja wahrscheinlich 255 sein wird... oder das soll ein bild darstellen?

also

histogramm[werte[x][y]]++

weobei x und y die zählvariablen der schleifen sind...


----------



## blade (17. Dez 2010)

Hey, ja das soll ein Bild darstellen.


----------

